# dame edna-Royal Tour smokey eye



## fancyfacebeater (Jan 5, 2009)

MAC
Dame Edna Royal Tour Look<3

Bare Canvas paint
Climate Blue e/s [lid] [lower lashline]
Dame's Desire e/s [crease] [lower lashline]
Royal Tour e/s [highlight]
Fascinating Eye Kohl
Penultimate Eyeliner [chill]
#41 Lash [chill]
Med drk MSFN/shimmer
Warm Soul MB
Beet Lip Pencil
Gladiola lipstick [<33333 it]















and an edited one liked =]


----------



## airplane_girl (Jan 5, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! Gladiola is so pretty on you!


----------



## makeupadctn (Jan 5, 2009)

Okay, I absolutely HATE you for forcing me to go out and buy this palette. Beautiful!


----------



## frankenkitty71 (Jan 5, 2009)

You are so beautiful! And your make-up is breathtaking! The colors look so vibrant and well blended! I admire your look!!!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupadctn* 

 
_Okay, I absolutely HATE you for forcing me to go out and buy this palette. Beautiful!_

 
haha its a very pretty palette!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frankenkitty71* 

 
_You are so beautiful! And your make-up is breathtaking! The colors look so vibrant and well blended! I admire your look!!!_

 
thank u so much!


----------



## Seeking Refuge (Jan 5, 2009)

God, you are gorgeous ... I wish I could even come close to that.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jan 5, 2009)

You Are gorgeous and your look is flawless.


----------



## Stephy171 (Jan 5, 2009)

you look stunning!!!!! but thats nothing new!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 5, 2009)

u look like a lil bratz doll 

i'm obsessed with them lol!

i love gladiola too. i've yet to wear it without a lighter pink gloss to tone it down though


----------



## cocolicouss (Jan 5, 2009)

freaking gorgeousss you pull of these bright fun looks sooo good


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank Goodness I bought Gladiola...This look is fabulous!!!


----------



## lukinamama (Jan 5, 2009)

beautiful look!you just made me to order royal tour


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 5, 2009)

This is freaking hot! LOVE!


----------



## nunu (Jan 5, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## glassy girl (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow!!


----------



## joey444 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow, super colorful and super pretty!


----------



## tinnadc (Jan 5, 2009)

Amazing colors!
Love this!


----------



## carandru (Jan 5, 2009)

Gorgeous. I can't wait to try this!!!


----------



## n_c (Jan 5, 2009)

Can your makeup be anymore perfect?!?!? Love this


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I absolutely love this!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 5, 2009)

you're waaay too pretty!

i may have to buy something from this collection after all


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow.  Your looks are works of art!


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow!!!  Gorgeous!!!  I passed up on Gladiola, but you make it look to DIE FOR!!!


----------



## xcutiepie331x (Jan 5, 2009)

Your eyebrows are amazing!!! Gorgeous look!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Jan 5, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Wow.  Your looks are works of art!_

 
aww oh wow that you love!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Wow.  Your looks are works of art!_

 
aww oh wow thank you love!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 5, 2009)

You always look so amazing... love this!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jan 5, 2009)

Love this look!! I have those colors and I'm gonna try this look


----------



## unkn0wn (Jan 5, 2009)

i love your looks. :}


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jan 5, 2009)

Gorgeous as always :]


----------



## slayervixen (Jan 5, 2009)

Good Lord your gorgeous what an amazing look!


----------



## nursee81 (Jan 5, 2009)

hotness.


----------



## Asphyxia (Jan 5, 2009)

You give me hope that a dark-eyed girl like myself can pull off those colors on her eyes. 

That lipstick is my new fave.


----------



## pharmchick60 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm trying to resist Dame Edna.  YOU'RE NOT HELPING!!!


----------



## Rennah (Jan 5, 2009)

This is a very pretty look on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like what you did with the Royal Tour palette.


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Asphyxia* 

 
_You give me hope that a dark-eyed girl like myself can pull off those colors on her eyes. 

That lipstick is my new fave._

 
girrrrl! dark eyed chicks can work ANY color!


----------



## Bianca (Jan 7, 2009)

That's soooo hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyssah (Jan 7, 2009)

That lipstick is just gorgeous on you! You were born to rock bright colors! especially purple -- simply beautiful!!


----------



## sinergy (Jan 7, 2009)

love the look!!!!! you should go back to making tutorials girly!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 gladiola does look divine on ya.


----------



## aqua_butterfly (Jan 7, 2009)

For a second I thought you were my MAC MA, but I see that you're in FL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks wonderful!!!


----------



## concertina (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow. *PUH-LEASE* do a tut for this!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 7, 2009)

gorgeous look *steals the idea and saves the look in "fave folder*


----------



## glowy (Jan 7, 2009)

This is beautiful. The colors look fantastic with your eyes.


----------



## Yolan (Jan 7, 2009)

I really didnt want to buy this trio because i already have climate blue, but seeing this look i really need it!


----------



## ilovegreen (Jan 7, 2009)

fabulous look


----------

